# finally siamese litter.



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So finally my first siamese doe has given birth yesterday. after having her in with 4 different bucks i had given up on her. But then out of the blue yesterday she gave birth. The other siamese she was in with also looked a tad plump so luckily the male had been removed just 2 days before. This is the 5th male in with her which must have mated with her successfully the day she was put in with him.this buck was obtained from ppvallhunds at the manchester show earlier this year.

I didnt disturb the nest to much yesterday but will have a closer look after work today. It appeared that she had 4 in the litter but still looked fat so more may have been on the way. The other siamese females have since been removed so she can rear them peacefully on her own. not the best pic in the world but here it is:



Very happy, hopefully she keeps them warm and fed.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations Reece  
Siamese mice are super cute. Look forward to seeing them when they fur up.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

What surprisingly good news for you.  I remember your trouble with her. Seems like ppvallhunds's bucks are making a name for themselves in that department.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww, everyone has siamese mice around the forum! Can't wait for them to grow up some more!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

She appears to have culled one in the past couple o hours as now there is only 3 left from what i can see, all got full bellys though!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Chubby little sausages! They look good.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

they suddenly chubbed up like overnight, so here are some poor photos again. 1 has had its tail chewed off by The mother, it is her first litter so not too surprising. I think i have 2 bucks and 1 doe. the doe being the one with no tail .


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that tail thing is bizarre. I wonder if she started eating the bub and then changed her mind.

They are so nice and chubby, I'm getting jealous of everybody's fat little pinks.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

just a quick update, all growing perfect and looking very healthy, we have 1 tailless buck, normal buck and 1 doe. they are all doing great and the darkest one is the doe. the lightest male has black eyes and the others are ruby red (very dark red)

a few pics:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So lovely!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They`ve changed a lot! Looking good


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, they look great so far and they are doing really well!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good, glad he preformed for you, he must a good little stud as he knocked up two of the does he traviled with to the show lol


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah he got my unbreedable siam ( the mother to this litter) pregnant where 5 other bucks failed so he is great thanks!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Just to show how well they are looking now:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I love how you can see each whisker in the photos.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a couple more pics of the 2 bucks, points really showing through, they are bugger than their mother already:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The Siamese in the last few pics is gorgeous. Actually prefer him to the dark eyed one, even though i don`t like red eyes.


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

Meadow said:


> The Siamese in the last few pics is gorgeous. Actually prefer him to the dark eyed one, even though i don`t like red eyes.


I agree, and I much prefer black eyes to ruby (I think that one has ruby eyes, correct me if wrong) or red. The points on the nose are much clearer - more siamese-ish :lol:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah they are ruby eyes. 
His points are good, but i also prefer his head shape. He has a lovely broad muzzle


----------

